# Gutes Programm zum FPS anzeigen lassen?



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo!


ich suche noch ein Programm wo ich mir Ingame die FPS anzeigen lassen kann. Früher hatte ich dafür Fraps genutzt. Gibt es das noch?
Und welche Programme/Tools kann man noch dafür nehmen?


----------



## Pikus (30. Mai 2018)

MSI Afterburner
bei Steam-Spielen das Steam-eigene FPS-Overlay.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Mai 2018)

Google kennst du schon noch oder?
Natürlich gibt's Fraps noch, wird nur nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.
FRAPS game capture video recorder fps viewer

Ansonsten halt den fps-Counter von Steam, unter "Einstellungen/Im Spiel -> fps anzeigen"


----------



## Desrupt0r (30. Mai 2018)

Man kann ja auch Nicht-Steam-Spiele bei Steam hinzufügen, kann ich dann trotzdem das Overlay benutzen und mir dort die FPS anzeigen lassen? Bzw. mit Shift Tab in das Steamoverlay schalten?


----------



## Ion (30. Mai 2018)

Noch nie vom MSI Afterburner gehört? 
Fraps geht natürlich auch noch.


----------



## bastian123f (30. Mai 2018)

Guru3D RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download v7.1.0 Final

Das hier ist auch im Afterburner enthalten. 
Wenn du aber Afterburner gleich installierst, dann kannst du auch deine GPU übertakten und auch andere Werte anpassen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Google kennst du schon noch oder?


Noch nie von ihr gehört!



> Natürlich gibt's Fraps noch, wird nur nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.
> FRAPS game capture video recorder fps viewer


Ok. 



> Ansonsten halt den fps-Counter von Steam, unter "Einstellungen/Im Spiel -> fps anzeigen"


Achso, das wußte ich noch nicht. Danke. 



Ion schrieb:


> Noch nie vom MSI Afterburner gehört?


Ich hatte das gestern schon installiert und nur ganz kurz angeguckt.


----------

